# Peep sight out of position easily (Beginner's Issue)



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

I have what is probably a beginner's problem: 

I have a Bowtech Soldier that was set up for me by a shop. For a while everything was great and my peep sight was easy to line up. But after maybe ten sessions shooting, it started to shift around a lot. When it gets really bad, I can't even see through it, it's so twisted around the wrong way. If I wiggle the nock loop around I can improve the position of the peep, but it always deviates within a couple of shots again. 

I have searched around for an answer to this, but have found only threads with more complex problems. Probably this is a no-brainer to most folks, but since I'm brand new I can't figure it out yet. If there's another thread that explains this, I'd be happy to be pointed in the right direction! Thanks for your time!


----------



## Gary73 (Jan 11, 2008)

Try a search on "Peep rotation" :darkbeer:

You probably just need to add a twist or two


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

Probably just the string stretching a bit, it happens with almost all new strings. Just take it back to the shop that set it up for you they should be able to get you fixed up in no time.


----------



## Hachette (May 7, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## bansh-eman (Aug 24, 2009)

Are you shooting off the string of a d-loop?

I like the loop becasue it not only offers equal tension on both sides of the nock, but it rotates the peep when the string twists as well. And after your string stretches out some, you just adjust the two and your set.


----------

